# Virtual Fencing



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

A very interesting concept.

https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/22/pitching-a-wearable-to-make-cattle-farming-more-sustainable-vence-raises-2-7-million/

Stuart


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

"They' were spending in excess of $500,000 per year in fencing," Wooten said of Holdsworth's family farm.

That would have to be one heck of a farm.....500 G in fencing per year....maybe they need better fence builders?

You would still need perimeter fencing to keep your neighbors bull at bay or a pack of dogs from running your cows/calves out of sight.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

So they are using the cow equivalent of invisible fence for dogs eh?


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Vol said:


> "They' were spending in excess of $500,000 per year in fencing," Wooten said of Holdsworth's family farm.
> 
> That would have to be one heck of a farm.....500 G in fencing per year....maybe they need better fence builders?
> 
> ...


I think the article also said the tags they are using would allow the rancher/farmer the ability to monitor the cow's health. I can see a lot of potential in this product.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ozarkian said:


> I think the article also said the tags they are using would allow the rancher/farmer the ability to monitor the cow's health. I can see a lot of potential in this product.


That would definitely be beneficial.

Regards, Mike


----------

